# British General Election.



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Us Brits have a general election coming up next week, and I'd be interested how the UK insane are going to vote, if you are going to vote.

I was always brought up in a Labour environment, and have always voted Labour. This time, I'm thinking of voting tactically, for the Lib Dems, to stamp my own little protest at Blair and Iraq, and to hopefully ensure that the Conservatives are wiped off the face of the earth for ever.

I think that domestically Blair has done OK. The health service is getting better, the economy is healthy (stronger than the frogs AND krauts)..


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm pretty sure I'll be voting Labour. Like pretty much everyone I'm pissed off about Iraq. I'm still not entirely sure he knew there were no WMD.
I like some of Lib Dem's plans, but they do seem a tad unrealistic at this stage. They're pretty drastic, and I'm not too sure how well they'd work.

I had no idea how conservative the conservatives were. Indeed they must be wiped off the face of the earth. The billboard campaigns are just awful. They really do pander to the lowest common denominator.

What did one of their slogans say Martin? Wasn't it something like:

"It isn't racist to get tough on immigartion."

Oh dear.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

green party :mrgreen:

kidding.

monster raving looney party


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2005)

UKIP


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

Call me cynical, but I'm not voting.

If I had a gun to my head I'd probably vote for one of the minor parties, perhaps the Green party. But I don't, so I won't be.


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

possibly plaid cymru


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

You euro countries have so many parties...

in my state we got to vote republican or democrat, and that was it.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

person3 said:


> You euro countries have so many parties...
> 
> in my state we got to vote republican or democrat, and that was it.


.........

Canada (North of you)

Bloc Qu?b?cois (54 MPs)
Canadian Action Party
Christian Heritage Party
Communist Party of Canada
Conservative Party of Canada (99 MPs / 23 Senators)
The Green Party of Canada
Liberal Party of Canada (135 MPs / 64 Senators)
Marijuana Party of Canada
Marxist-Leninist Party
New Democratic Party (19 MPs)

Source: http://www.elect.ca/


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

rev your directions are fucked up. the SKY is north of me. 8)


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

person3 said:


> rev your directions are f--- up. the SKY is north of me. 8)


HAHA.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

There are only three major political parties in the UK, and only two realistically have a chance of getting into power. Labour (centre left), Lib Dems (Centre), Conservative (Right). Of course there are the national parties for Wales, Scotland and NI, but they too usually finish second to one of the 'majors', at best.

There's also the many minority parties, UK Independence, Green, and loads of nutters who dress up in animal costumes...

I've decided. I'm going to vote Labour again. So, yeah - Blair is a liar. Well, knock me down with a feather. A politician, a liar ? Stunning news. The Conservatives don't breath air, they breath lies through gills behind their ears.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

It seems so Clover. You can spot a conservative a mile off. Just look for the cloud of Ravens and an oily mess.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Slightly off topic, but in keeping with the oily mess line...

You haven't lived till you've seen Bush pounding on a pulpit trying to get the American people to see that by screwing up our environment, abusing our natural resources and helping his oil buddies he would be able to fix what ails us.

What was it a European paper said about our last elections...How could 59 million people be so wrong? :?

Anyway, ravens and oil...


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

I think that was a British newspaper Terri, but I'm not sure. It sound slike something our papers would say.


----------



## danny (Sep 2, 2004)

http://gbjab.com/


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Very good Danny.

Did anyone see the 'debate' between the three leaders on Newsnight last night ? I thought Charles Kennedy came across quite well, Michael Howard resembled Dracula's uncle, and Tony Blair just looked totally fecked off by everything and everyone.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2005)

Martin don't know a thing about your elections.....we only hear about Camilla or Posh and Becks down here that's ok because I don't care.

For what it's worth we had our elections just before the U.S and our Lib pro Iraq war leader was re elected as was the conservatives in the U.S with Bush.

At least Blair is nice looking.I reckon that's worth considering :roll:


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

> Did anyone see the 'debate' between the three leaders on Newsnight last night ? I thought Charles Kennedy came across quite well, Michael Howard resembled Dracula's uncle, and Tony Blair just looked totally fecked off by everything and everyone.


I saw it, yeah.

I generally thought the same as you. It was nice to see Howard get a grilling; he deserved it, even if he tried to shrug it off with that pompous attitude of his.

As for Blair, his comments on Brown were particularly intruiging. If I remember rightly, when he was asked if he'd vote for Brown as leader after the election his answer was something along the lines of "weeellll...........errm". That was good.

Kennedy seemed to come across quite well.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Im voting libral democrats, they are the second most popular party in my area and are only a little behind tories so with the amount of new voters this year we could lose ann winterton and get a liberal democrat representive instead. I would have probably voted for labour had it not been for the war in Iraq but I have lost faith in the goverment because of all the lies they keep on feeding us, and tony blairs releuctance to admit that he fooled us all to go into war.

The liberal democrats also have a lot of policies I agree with, such as abolotion of student top up fees.


----------



## danny (Sep 2, 2004)

To say that I am disillusioned in politics is to understate how I feel. When I started my politics degree I was so keen watching all the political shows: newsnight, daily politics etc and what has changed in this country in the last 3 years I have been doing this?

Nothing.

The same debates keep raging about the same damn issues, the same lies are spun about the same debates. I feel nothing changes and I am just about to graduate with a politics degree!!

Lib dem are almost 100% to get the Bath seat, they have for years, so I'm voting green to show them my support.

But labour will win, god knows how anyone can vote for them after all the lies they have fed us :roll:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

All politicians lie. It's a fact of life. As sure as the sun rises in the morning, every single politician from now to the end of time will lie. Lie, lie, lie.

But still, better Blair than Howard. Can you imagine another Conservative government ?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

Falling Free, what is that in your avatar? And how did the Republican and Democratic parties so readily consolidate power in this country (the US...somewhat southeasterly of y'all)?


----------

